# data plate



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

help request from a newbie. my father passed on 2 mos ago and i inherited his 66 gto which he bought new in 66. car is still in his name as i have the original title. my question is the data plate has an error from the factory in that it says the car is a 76 gto. plate reads

st 76-24217 fra 7046
tr 223-b n-2

obviously this should say st 66-24217. ??????

this car is a one owner and has not been restored yet which i am going to begin shortly. my dad brought me home from the hospital when i was born and my parents went on their honey moon in this goat. it has been with us from day one. but this has always perplexed my dad and me. we are/were both auto mechanics by trade. any help is appreciated. having problems uploading pics also. thanks. john


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.gtoalley.com/sixsix.html


Looks like it is an error. Framingham, MA built car.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

And I can't post pics either, so don't feel bad.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and sorry for your loss,

That is the first I have heard of a typo on a data plate. As long as first digits of your VIN tag reads 242176G I would not be too concerned. That mistake may add value to your 66.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The_Humbler said:


> And I can't post pics either, so don't feel bad.....


I didn't realize the attachment feature wasn't working, I'll see if it is something I can fix and sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thank for the quick help and kind words. i will post pics asap. i'm sure i'll be around here a while with what lies ahead.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

The other thing I would do is send off to Pontiac Historic Services to confirm all your information on the car. They can sometimes help with strange problems.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

05GTO said:


> I didn't realize the attachment feature wasn't working, I'll see if it is something I can fix and sorry for the inconvience.


The attachment feature is now working!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

here are some pics as promised. i am going to contact phs as well. thanks again. also any comments/ info is deeply appreciated. 
john


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Pretty cool. Never seen those wheels before...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Has the car ever been repainted? Everything looks original! FYI, the accessory code 2LG 5Y is for 4-speed with a console and deluxe front seat belts. The car was built the second week of July 66 just prior to model change.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

The right quarter was hit by my uncle back in 68, and the LH fender was repaired about the same time. Thats about it. The car has 99k miles and the original clutch in it also. Are there any date coded numbers stamped on the rad?? This is the original but needs to be recored, or could a replacement be found and not harm the originality during the restoration? Also, I just received floor kit and a trunk pan from year one. How is the stamping? Is it close, or is my buddy gonna have a ton of fab work to do to make it look original?
Peace and grease


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

johnnylightning03 said:


> The right quarter was hit by my uncle back in 68, and the LH fender was repaired about the same time. Thats about it. The car has 99k miles and the original clutch in it also. Are there any date coded numbers stamped on the rad?? This is the original but needs to be recored, or could a replacement be found and not harm the originality during the restoration? Also, I just received floor kit and a trunk pan from year one. How is the stamping? Is it close, or is my buddy gonna have a ton of fab work to do to make it look original?
> Peace and grease


I had my radiator and heater core tested and rotted out by a radiator shop. The radiator looks as good as the replacement I purchased for the 67. I am unaware of any codes on the radiator. As far as the floor and trunk, how bad are the originals? The stamping is pretty good on the repros!

I saved your engine compartment picture, it has alot of details that I was unsure of. 

More pics would be great,


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

trunk floor needs replacement. gas tank strap mounts gone, tank and straps ok. driver floor needs replacement, pass side good. ordered full quatrers from year one, vinyl top rotted out roof sails. we are gonna try to save as much original sheet metal as possible. dad parked the car in 1979 (78 inspection sticker on windshield) outdoors and then moved it inside his garage a few years later. car has only been driven a few times since with a gas can in the trunk. i drove it recentlly and she drives and runs awesome. he babied it, but drove it in the nj winters. car is all original including starter, clutch and all the drive train. chalk markings still on fire wall. i intend to keep it as original as possible. let me know exactly what you want pics of and i will send you any thing i can to help you out. car is essentially how it came from factory except some rust.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A close up picture of the chalk marks would be helpful, I have several restoration pictures of my 66 and 67, click on the picture link under my avatar. I am in the process of replacing quarters, trunk pan, filler panels, tail panel and trunk cross panel on the 66. I'll probably use a small patch in the drivers floor if I can't close the pin holes with a welder.

Edit; I just noticed the Link is missing, should be back tomorrow after they complete the site upgrade.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

will take those pics for after work.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

*firewall pics*

pics as promised


----------

